# Finding temp. accommodation in NZ from overseas



## Emer H (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi forum members, 
does anyone know how hard it is to find and secure temporary accommodation in NZ from overseas. 
Is it possible?
Would have to be fully furnished and for 3 months at least, enough time to find more permanent base. Any pros or cons greatly appreciated. Was originally going into holiday accommodation but they are extremely expensive!!!!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Emer H said:


> Hi forum members,
> does anyone know how hard it is to find and secure temporary accommodation in NZ from overseas.
> Is it possible?
> Would have to be fully furnished and for 3 months at least, enough time to find more permanent base. Any pros or cons greatly appreciated. Was originally going into holiday accommodation but they are extremely expensive!!!!



Which part of NZ?

For short term suggest Bookabach or Holiday Homes for a few days or so. Then look at rentals on Trademe often can get short term or share accommodation.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Check with property management companies. We secured a fully furnished town home at a resort for 3 months in Rotorua. We paid $280 a week and had complete access to the club and pool.


----------

